# Warum nur stützen die meisten Landesverbände weiterhin den DAFV?



## kati48268 (30. September 2015)

*Warum nur stützen die meisten Landesverbände weiterhin den DAFV?*

Albert Einstein soll mal gesagt haben:
_"Die Definition von Wahnsinn ist,
immer wieder das Gleiche zu tun
und andere Ergebnisse zu erwarten."_

So verhält es sich auch mit den LVs, 
die weiter den Verbleib im DAFV propagieren.

- Fusion vermurkst - sie wussten, dass es Murks war
- erstes Jahr DAFV - sie wissen, dass es nur Geld kostete & nix brachte
- zweites Jahr DAFV - sie wissen, dass es nur Geld kostete & wieder nix brachte
- drittes Jahr DAFV - sie wissen, dass es nur Geld kostete & auch jetzt nix gebracht hat

Wie kommt man nur zu der Hoffnung, 
dass es im Falle einer Nicht-Kündigung, nach noch zwei weiteren Jahren, anders sein sollte?
Weil man _noch mehr_ Geld hinterher schmeißt???

Außer Wahnsinn, glaube ich da noch etwas anderes zu erkennen:
Es ist eine preussische Eigenart, jede Idee bis zum Exzess zu zelebrieren!
Ob preussisches Staatsmodell über NS-Regime & Marxismus in der DDR bis zur Mülltrennung heute mit mindestens 8 verschiedenen Abfallbehältern.

Im deutschen Vereins- & Verbandswesen zeigt sich diese Eigenart in einer ihrer schönsten Ausprägungen. 
Es ist so weit durchstrukturiert, dass der eigentliche Zweck völlig nebensächlich wird.
Irgendwann ist ein Verband nur noch um des Verbandes Willen da.

Leute, die sich mit Leidenschaft der Sache/dem eigentlichen Zweck, in  unserem Fall also der Angelei, verschrieben haben, haben in diesen  Strukturen wenig Chancen, sind sogar unerwünscht.
Ein solches System bedingt & fördert Leute, deren Leidenschaft die Ideologie/die Idee ist.

Nun bestückt man eine solche Exzess-Struktur noch mit unfähiger & inkompetenter Führung & Personal ...und wir landen beim DAFV.

Beim DAFV & seinen LVs heisst die Idee, in der man sich verrennt:
"VDSF".

Ok,  da war 'ne Fusion, nun ein neuer Name & neues Logo, es schwirren  auch ein paar Ossi-Leute rum, die früher Gegner waren, aber schauen wir  doch mal: 
Wer lenkt? 
Welches Gedankengut wird gelebt? 
VDSF pur.

Es  spielt keine Rolle, dass gar nix an Sacharbeit gemacht, keine Leistung  gebracht wird, ob es Ziele gibt oder nicht, wieviel Kohle verbrannt  wird, ob die Basis oder Presse mault, wenn die Politik sagt, _"hier kommt gar nix von denen an"_,  wenn Einzelteile wegbrechen, selbst wenn sie entscheident sind (LVs  Bayern & Niedersachsen), wenn intern nur noch Streit herrscht, ob  Präsidiumsmitglieder frustriert hinschmeissen & Plätze leer  bleiben,...
ob das überhaupt noch irgendwas mit dem Zweck "Angeln" zu tun hat, dem sogar entgegen tritt.
Das Ziel ist die Idee - und die muss um jeden Preis erhalten, bis zur letzten Patronenhülse aufrecht erhalten bleiben.

Reformen, neue Wege & Alternativen? 
Verrat, Sakrileg & Ketzerei!
Somit wird am Bestehen des DAFV gehalten, bis auch der letzte qm Erde verbrannt, noch ein Angler da ist, dem man Bundes-Beiträge aus der Tasche ziehen kannt.
Endsieg oder Anglerland-Asche. 

Heinrich Heine sagte über die Preussen:
_"Das ist kein Volk, dass sich eine Armee hält, 
sondern eine Armee, die sich ein Volk hält."_

Da ist es mit den Verbänden ähnlich.
Preussen entstand nicht aus einer gewachsenen Kultur, der DAFV auch nicht.

In historisch gewachsenen Staaten, so eine These, passten sich  diese den Bedürfnissen der Gesellschaft an. 
In Preussen dagegen entstand ein  straff durchorganisierter Herrschaftsapparat, zutiefst undemokratisch & autoritär.
Da erkennt man doch Parallelen.
Die Verbände sehen sich als Herrscher, nicht als Dienstleister. 
Obwohl sie als Letztere gedacht sind, so auch rechtlich installiert sind ...und eigentlich sogar benötigt werden.

Angler spielen da keine Rolle, Angeln auch nicht. 
Angler könnten genauso gut durch Karnickelzüchter, Imker, Schachspieler,  Dauerwelle tragende Mittvierziger oder andere Gruppierungen ersetzt  werden, es würde sich quasi nichts ändern.
Es geht dem Angler-Verband um den Verband, 
nicht um Angler.


----------



## kati48268 (30. September 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

*Warum nur stützen die meisten Landesverbände weiterhin den DAFV?

*Albert Einstein soll mal gesagt haben:
_"Die Definition von Wahnsinn ist,
immer wieder das Gleiche zu tun
und andere Ergebnisse zu erwarten."_

So verhält es sich auch mit den LVs, 
die weiter den Verbleib im DAFV propagieren.

- Fusion vermurkst - sie wussten, dass es Murks war
- erstes Jahr DAFV - sie wissen, dass es nur Geld kostete & nix brachte
- zweites Jahr DAFV - sie wissen, dass es nur Geld kostete & wieder nix brachte
- drittes Jahr DAFV - sie wissen, dass es nur Geld kostete & auch jetzt nix gebracht hat

Wie kommt man nur zu der Hoffnung, 
dass es im Falle einer Nicht-Kündigung, nach noch zwei weiteren Jahren, anders sein sollte?
Weil man _noch mehr_ Geld hinterher schmeißt???

Außer Wahnsinn, glaube ich da noch etwas anderes zu erkennen:
Es ist eine preussische Eigenart, jede Idee bis zum Exzess zu zelebrieren!
Ob preussisches Staatsmodell über NS-Regime & Marxismus in der DDR  bis zur Mülltrennung heute mit mindestens 8 verschiedenen  Abfallbehältern.

Im deutschen Vereins- & Verbandswesen zeigt sich diese Eigenart in einer ihrer schönsten Ausprägungen. 
Es ist so weit durchstrukturiert, dass der eigentliche Zweck völlig nebensächlich wird.
Irgendwann ist ein Verband nur noch um des Verbandes Willen da.

Leute, die sich mit Leidenschaft der Sache/dem eigentlichen Zweck, in   unserem Fall also der Angelei, verschrieben haben, haben in diesen   Strukturen wenig Chancen, sind sogar unerwünscht.
Ein solches System bedingt & fördert Leute, deren Leidenschaft die Ideologie/die Idee ist.

Nun bestückt man eine solche Exzess-Struktur noch mit unfähiger &  inkompetenter Führung & Personal ...und wir landen beim DAFV.

Beim DAFV & seinen LVs heisst die Idee, in der man sich verrennt:
"VDSF".

Ok,  da war 'ne Fusion, nun ein neuer Name & neues Logo, es  schwirren  auch ein paar Ossi-Leute rum, die früher Gegner waren, aber  schauen wir  doch mal: 
Wer lenkt? 
Welches Gedankengut wird gelebt? 
VDSF pur.

Es  spielt keine Rolle, dass gar nix an Sacharbeit gemacht, keine  Leistung  gebracht wird, ob es Ziele gibt oder nicht, wieviel Kohle  verbrannt  wird, ob die Basis oder Presse mault, wenn die Politik sagt, _"hier kommt gar nix von denen an"_,   wenn Einzelteile wegbrechen, selbst wenn sie entscheident sind (LVs   Bayern & Niedersachsen), wenn intern nur noch Streit herrscht, ob   Präsidiumsmitglieder frustriert hinschmeissen & Plätze leer   bleiben,...
ob das überhaupt noch irgendwas mit dem Zweck "Angeln" zu tun hat, dem sogar entgegen tritt.
Das Ziel ist die Idee - und die muss um jeden Preis erhalten, bis zur letzten Patronenhülse aufrecht erhalten bleiben.

Reformen, neue Wege & Alternativen? 
Verrat, Sakrileg & Ketzerei!
Somit wird am Bestehen des DAFV gehalten, bis auch der letzte qm Erde  verbrannt, noch ein Angler da ist, dem man Bundes-Beiträge aus der  Tasche ziehen kannt.
Endsieg oder Anglerland-Asche. 

Heinrich Heine sagte über die Preussen:
_"Das ist kein Volk, dass sich eine Armee hält, 
sondern eine Armee, die sich ein Volk hält."_

Da ist es mit den Verbänden ähnlich.
Preussen entstand nicht aus einer gewachsenen Kultur, der DAFV auch nicht.

In historisch gewachsenen Staaten, so eine These, passten sich  diese den Bedürfnissen der Gesellschaft an. 
In Preussen dagegen entstand ein  straff durchorganisierter Herrschaftsapparat, zutiefst undemokratisch & autoritär.
Da erkennt man doch Parallelen.
Die Verbände sehen sich als Herrscher, nicht als Dienstleister. 
Obwohl sie als Letztere gedacht sind, so auch rechtlich installiert sind ...und eigentlich sogar benötigt werden.

Angler spielen da keine Rolle, Angeln auch nicht. 
Angler könnten genauso gut durch Karnickelzüchter, Imker, Schachspieler,   Dauerwelle tragende Mittvierziger oder andere Gruppierungen ersetzt   werden, es würde sich quasi nichts ändern.
Es geht dem Angler-Verband um den Verband, 
nicht um Angler.

*Da ist LSFV-SH nur einer von vielen.*
*Mit seinem Doppelkündigungssalto zwar was Besonderes, trotzdem nur einer aus der ganzen Sippschaft.*


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. September 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Kernsatz stimmt vollkommen


kati48268 schrieb:


> Es geht dem Angler-Verband um den Verband, nicht um Angler.


#6#6#6


----------



## Fischer am Inn (30. September 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Hallo



kati48268 schrieb:


> *Warum nur stützen die meisten Landesverbände weiterhin den DAFV?*
> 
> .




Weil die Einheit der Angelverbände ein schöner Traum ist und man an diesem Traum festhalten will.

Die Wirklichkeit hat diesen Traum aber zerstört. Und ich vermute , die meisten Funktionäre wissen das auch ganz tief drin. Und sie haben darüber hinaus eine schwache Ahnung was da kommen wird.

Und weil sie das ahnen, wollen sie mit aller Kraft am Vergangenen (nämlich der kurzzeitig vorhandenen Einheit) 
festhalten.
Hilft alles nix.
Es steht eine Zeit der weiteren tieferen Spaltung und Ausklärung der Positionen bevor. Und es wird noch tiefer nach unten gehen. Aber es wird reinigend und einigend sein.

Nächster Einigungsversuch in 5-10 Jahren auf deutlich bescheidenerem Niveau als heute unter ganz anderen Vorzeichen.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. September 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



> Weil die Einheit der Angelverbände ein schöner Traum ist und man an diesem Traum festhalten will.



Wir brauchen keine Ehrenamtsamateurträumer, sondern PR- und Lobbyprofis.

Für Angler und das Angeln sind diese LV und der DAFV ein schlichter Alptraum, sonst nix... 

Einfach nochmal den ganzen Thread durchlesen, welchen anglerfeindlichen Müll dieser DAFV mit seinem kompetenten Haupt- und "Ehren"amt alleine dieses Jahr wieder produziert hat.

Ich kann gerne nochmal Copy und paste bemühen, falls es der geneigte Leser vergessen haben sollte, dass diese Trümmertruppe nur Geld für Nullleistung und Anglerfeindlichkeit kostet und dazu noch von unfähigen Abnickerlandesverbänden unterstützt wird.


----------



## Sharpo (30. September 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Der Traum war doch nur Posten abgreifen und einen auf dicke Hose machen.

Und Konkurrenz beseitigen.

Um Einheit ging es denen nie.


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (30. September 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

@kati

Dem ist nicht das geringste hinzuzufügen !!! Das ist Referenz für Thematik-Neueinsteiger, sollte man irgendwo ganz oben anpinnen !!!!
|good:#6|good:#6

tight lines
Tom


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. September 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Kommt natürlich ins Mag ;-))

Das Netz vergisst ja nix, da können die nichthonigessenden Wackeldackel vom LSFV-SH (ausser die wenigen, welche clever genug waren, gegen den DAFV zu stimmen natürlich) dann auch in Jahrzehnten noch ihr Versagen nachlesen ;-))


----------



## Ossipeter (30. September 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Kati, ich habe nicht soviel Daumen nach oben, wie du verdienst hast!


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. September 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

naja, hier im Thread gehts halt um die SHler-Wackeldackel - dass die (meisten) anderen auch nicht besser sind, dass ich das unterschreibe, wird wohl kaum jemanden wundern..


----------



## HeinBlöd (30. September 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Kati,

auch von mir das 'thumbs up'.
Du versuchst, eine psychologische Bewertung der Beweggründe der Wackeldackel zu finden und beziehst Dich auf Einstein + Heine, was ja ( in unterschiedlich bewerteten Zusammenhängen ) auch vollkommen richtig ist.
Gewisse Abschnitte Deines korrekten Statements, haben mich aber eher noch an *Heinrich Mann - Der Untertan* erinnert.
Leider...... für uns Angler.


----------



## Honeyball (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Bei allem Respekt und vollster Zustimmung zu Katis Zusammenfassung halte ich es aber doch für nicht angemessen, dieser Thematik eine philosophische oder literarische  Betrachtungsweise zu gönnen.
In der Philosophie geht es um Denker, in der Literatur um Dichter.
In beiden jedoch keineswegs um Märchenerzähler oder Scharlatane.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Oktober 2015)

*Warum nur stützen die meisten Landesverbände weiterhin den DAFV?​*
Unter diesem Titel hatte kati48268 sowohl im DAFV-2015-Thread wie im LSFV-SH-Thread gepostet.

Diese Postings sind es wert, dass sie nicht in den anderen Threads untergehen.

Daher füge ich diese Postings und die darauf verweisenden Antworten hier ein, um nicht die Threads und Diskussionen zu zersplittern.


----------



## willmalwassagen (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Warum nur stützen die meisten Landesverbände weiterhin den DAFV?*

Thomas hat mit seiner Betrachtungsweise sicher weitgehenst recht. Aber einer bleibt unberücksichtigt. Die Angler selbst die diese Vereinsvorstnde und Landesverbände wählen.
Die wählen irgendjemand damit einer da ist über den sie meckern können wenn mal nichts gefangen wird.
Sie sagen nicht was sie wollen ausser mehr Fische besetzen.
Sie interessieren sich weitgehenst nicht für Gesetze und rechtliche Bestummumungen und kennen die Meisten auch nicht.
Sie betrachten das Angeln als rechtsfreien Raum und weil sie mit den Vorschriften nicht einverstanden sind müssen die ja nicht eingehalten werden.
Sie haben keine Ahnung wie Gesetze und gesetzliche Vorschriften entstehen. Die werden von Parlamenten gemacht und nicht von den Verbänden.
Und sie vergessen, die von ihnengewählten Vorstände zu kontrollieren. Auf den Versammlungen wird am Ende fast überall alles abgenickt weil sonst der Vorstand hinschmeisst und keiner den Job machen will.
Ich wollte das  einfach auch mal sagen.  #d


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Warum nur stützen die meisten Landesverbände weiterhin den DAFV?*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Thomas hat mit seiner Betrachtungsweise sicher weitgehenst recht.


kati hat das geschrieben, nicht ich...

Auch wenn ich gerne recht habe ;-))))))))))))))))


----------



## Sharpo (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Warum nur stützen die meisten Landesverbände weiterhin den DAFV?*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Thomas hat mit seiner Betrachtungsweise sicher weitgehenst recht. Aber einer bleibt unberücksichtigt. Die Angler selbst die diese Vereinsvorstnde und Landesverbände wählen.
> Die wählen irgendjemand damit einer da ist über den sie meckern können wenn mal nichts gefangen wird.
> Sie sagen nicht was sie wollen ausser mehr Fische besetzen.
> Sie interessieren sich weitgehenst nicht für Gesetze und rechtliche Bestummumungen und kennen die Meisten auch nicht.
> ...



Was für ein Xxxxxxxx Du schreiben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Warum nur stützen die meisten Landesverbände weiterhin den DAFV?*

Nicht persönlich werden!!
Danke..


----------



## Sharpo (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Warum nur stützen die meisten Landesverbände weiterhin den DAFV?*

Das war nicht persönlich. Nur ehrlich.  

Kein Angler wählt einen Vorstand um nur über diesen meckern zu können. 
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Warum nur stützen die meisten Landesverbände weiterhin den DAFV?*

Angler wählen eh nicht (dürfen sie ja eh nicht in den Vereinen und Verbänden), nur organisierte Angelfischer..

Und weil die Frage wohl eh wieder kommt, gleich die Erläuterung:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Unterschied Angler - Angelfischer*
> [weil das ja auch immer gerne mal nachgefragt wird)
> Ein Angler ist jemand, dessen primäres Hobby das Angeln ist (Definition siehe oben).
> 
> ...


----------



## Sharpo (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Warum nur stützen die meisten Landesverbände weiterhin den DAFV?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Angler wählen eh nicht, nur organisierte Angelfischer..



Das kommt hinzu.

Und die organisierten Angler wählen auch nicht den LV- Vorstand. 
Dies machen die Vorstände der Angelverein. 

usw. usw.

Du siehst ..alles H.... nenene...ich schreib es nicht aus... Du zensierst ja eh.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Warum nur stützen die meisten Landesverbände weiterhin den DAFV?*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Sie haben keine Ahnung wie Gesetze und gesetzliche Vorschriften entstehen. Die werden von Parlamenten gemacht und nicht von den Verbänden.



Regelungen/Änderungen sind zu nicht unerheblichen Teil,das Ergebnis von Interessengruppen und deren Lobbyarbeit.Wer das verpennt oder ignoriert,kann gleich einpacken.

Und das nicht erst seit gestern..

Gute Verbandsarbeit,egal in welchem Bereich ,besteht primär aus guter Lobbyarbeit.

Dafür werden solche Konstrukte nämlich bezahlt.Sich für die Umsetzung/Beibehaltung von berechtigten Interessen bei d.zuständigen Behörden/Institutionen und auch bei Politischen Entscheidungsträgern Gehör zu verschaffen.

Und auch nicht erst seit gestern,ist die Lobbyarbeit(eher Nichtstun) der Bundesdeutschen Angelverbände schlichtweg als desaströs einzustufen.

Die merken nicht, wenn Gesetzeszüge abzufahren drohen.

Merken die überhaupt noch was?


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Warum nur stützen die meisten Landesverbände weiterhin den DAFV?*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Gute Verbandsarbeit,egal in welchem Bereich ,besteht primär aus guter Lobbyarbeit.
> 
> .........
> Und auch nicht erst seit gestern,ist die Lobbyarbeit(eher Nichtstun) der Bundesdeutschen Angelverbände schlichtweg als desaströs einzustufen.
> ...



So isses, siehe auch:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=293762


----------



## willmalwassagen (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Warum nur stützen die meisten Landesverbände weiterhin den DAFV?*

Laut Forum ca. 2,5 Mio Angler. Ca. 1 Mio in unterschiedlichen Verbänden und Vereinen organisiert.
Das wären dann 1,5 Mio denen eine Intersessenvertretung gleichgültig ist oder die nichts dafür zu tun bereit sind oder nichts dafür bezahlen wollen.
Nur im Forum abk..... ist leider keine Verbandsarbeit und verbessert nichts.
Geht in die Vereine und wählt die Vorstände ab die nichts für euch tun und macht selbst etwas. Und wählt dann Verbandsvertreter die euch vertreten.
Es könnte ja so einfach sein.
Oder polemisiert weiter anonym im Internet.


----------



## kati48268 (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Warum nur stützen die meisten Landesverbände weiterhin den DAFV?*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> ...Sie sagen nicht was sie wollen ausser mehr Fische besetzen...


Da ist durchaus was dran.
Vereins"leben" vor 30 Jahren sah vielfach anders aus.
Heute wird man primär Mitglied im Verein um an die Gewässer zu kommen und der Rest ist deutlich nach hinten gerutscht.
Viele Angler wissen nicht mal, wie die Beziehung Verein zu Landesfischereiverband gestrickt sind; die Existenz eines Bundesverbandes ist darüber hinaus sogar vielen völlig unbekannt.
Das spricht sicherlich nicht für die Anglerschaft,
aber genauso wenig für das Verbandswesen 



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Gute Verbandsarbeit,egal in welchem Bereich ,besteht primär aus guter Lobbyarbeit.
> ...
> Dafür werden solche Konstrukte nämlich bezahlt.


Wahre Worte!

Gestern noch habe ich in einem Bericht zum VW-Skandal gehört, dass die Autolobby Dutzende Termine allein im Kanzleramt hatte, der verdacht besteht, dass sie Gesetze "mitgeschrieben" haben...
Ist hier nicht das Thema(!) und natürlich ist die Automobilwirtschaft eine völlig andere Hausnu... nein, ein ganz anderer Planet als die Angelei, aber Politik & Gesetzgebung wird maßgeblich über Lobbyismus beeinflusst.

Und was sagt der Bundestag zu "unseren Lobbyisten":
_Hier kommt nix von denen an!_
siehe: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=307565

Der DAFV erledigt die Kernaufgabe seit 3 Jahren nicht!
_(& andere Aufgaben auch nicht)_

*Man kann somit nur nach anderen Gründen als sachlichen Gründen suchen, 
aus denen so viele LVs weiterhin zum BV stehen 
und unsere Kohle dahin überweisen.

*


willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Nur im Forum abk..... ist leider keine Verbandsarbeit und verbessert nichts.


Unsinn!!!
Dieses Forum klärt auf, deckt auf, ruft auf.
Information ist der erste Schritt zur Änderung.

Aussderdem ist das Anglerboard ein Pressemedium.
Internetforen werden mittlerweile als "die 5te Gewalt" bezeichnet.

Vom Spiegel-Chefredakteur verlangt auch niemand, dass er in die Politik geht, nur weil sie kritisch über politik berichten.


----------



## Ralle 24 (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Warum nur stützen die meisten Landesverbände weiterhin den DAFV?*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Thomas hat mit seiner Betrachtungsweise sicher weitgehenst recht. Aber einer bleibt unberücksichtigt. Die Angler selbst die diese Vereinsvorstnde und Landesverbände wählen.
> Die wählen irgendjemand damit einer da ist über den sie meckern können wenn mal nichts gefangen wird.
> Sie sagen nicht was sie wollen ausser mehr Fische besetzen.
> Sie interessieren sich weitgehenst nicht für Gesetze und rechtliche Bestummumungen und kennen die Meisten auch nicht.
> ...



Die wählen nicht um meckern zu können, sondern weil nunmal Wahl ist. Wen oder was und warum ist völlig wumpe. Davon abgesehen hast Du völlig Recht.

Schade, dass Du Dich hiermit :



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Laut Forum ca. 2,5 Mio Angler. Ca. 1 Mio in unterschiedlichen Verbänden und Vereinen organisiert.
> Das wären dann 1,5 Mio denen eine Intersessenvertretung gleichgültig ist oder die nichts dafür zu tun bereit sind oder nichts dafür bezahlen wollen.
> Nur im Forum abk..... ist leider keine Verbandsarbeit und verbessert nichts.
> Geht in die Vereine und wählt die Vorstände ab die nichts für euch tun und macht selbst etwas. Und wählt dann Verbandsvertreter die euch vertreten.
> ...



gleich wieder disqualifizierst. Sorge erst mal für ein Medium, was so viele und wichtige Informationen verbreitet, an die der Angler sonst niemals herankommen würde.

Oder polemisiere weiter über das polemisieren.


----------



## degl (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Warum nur stützen die meisten Landesverbände weiterhin den DAFV?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Das war nicht persönlich. Nur ehrlich.
> 
> Kein Angler wählt einen Vorstand um nur über diesen meckern zu können.
> xxxxxxxx



Weil ich mal dabei war..........gewählt wurde der/die, die bereit waren den Verein zu leiten

98% der bundesdeutschen Angler gehts da genau wie mir..........

Sitzen lieber am Wasser und wollen angeln............allerdings ist mir auch keiner bekannt, der einen Vorstand wählt, nur um dann zu meggern#d

gruß degl


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Warum nur stützen die meisten Landesverbände weiterhin den DAFV?*



degl schrieb:


> 98% der bundesdeutschen Angler gehts da genau wie mir..........


Siehe:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Angler wählen eh nicht (dürfen sie ja eh nicht in den Vereinen und Verbänden), nur organisierte Angelfischer..
> 
> Und weil die Frage wohl eh wieder kommt, gleich die Erläuterung:
> 
> ...


----------



## kati48268 (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Warum nur stützen die meisten Landesverbände weiterhin den DAFV?*

Angler, die das alles nicht interessiert, ehrenamtliche Jobs, die keiner machen will, Fehlbesetzungen,... ja auch da läuft nicht alles toll & rund.
Angler & ihre Vereine samt Vorständen sind hier aber nicht das Thema.
Letztendlich ist die Welt da noch relativ in Ordnung.


Thema ist, warum die LVs so stur an einer nicht funktionierenden Bundesstruktur festhalten ...die längst schon gar keine "Bundes"struktur mehr ist!

Ich habe aus all den JHVen der Landesverbände nicht ein brauchbares sachliches Argument pro DAFV-Mitgliedschaft gehört!

Da kam:
- _Hoffnung_ - dass das doch noch was werden könnte
- _Überzeugung_ - dass man einen BV doch brauche
- _Ratlosigkeit_ - weil angeblich keine Alternative da ist (mittlerweile wiederlegt)
- _Verantwortungsgefühl_ - dass man doch jetzt das angeschlagene Schiff nicht verlassen & somit ganz versenken dürfe
- _Enttäuschung_ - weil man doch so für die Fusion gearbeitet hat, das darf nicht umsonst gewesen sein

Nicht ein rationales Argument für den realen(!) DAFV. #d

Und wollen wir nicht vergessen:
Die Beiträge zum DAFV werden einfach durchgereicht. Die Erhöhung auch.
Den LVs kann es rein monetär gesehen komplett am Arsxh vorbei gehen.
_(Ausnahme: die Rheinischen wollen 1 Jahr die Erhöhung aus Rücklagen zahlen - wenn dem heute noch so ist; bei denen weiß man ja nie, was sie morgen wieder ändern)
_
Es sähe sicherlich ganz anders aus, wenn die LVs aus ihrem eigenen Budget eine Dienstleistung einkaufen müssten (Vertretung in Bund & EU) 
Dann wären sie deutlich interessierter daran,
a) dass dafür auch Leistung erbracht wird
b) dass die Kosten dafür angemessen sind und bleiben


Natürlich sind letztendlich auch die Delegierten der Vereine schuld, wenn sie einen solche Bullshit mittragen, keine Frage.
Aber machen wir uns doch nix vor, die Stimmung einer solchen Versammlung kann man lenken.
Wenn die LV-Führungen es wollen, kriegen sie sowohl das eine wie das andere Ergebnis von der Schafsherde abgenickt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Warum nur stützen die meisten Landesverbände weiterhin den DAFV?*

Jo, kati, hast recht.

Aber Vernunft und Argumente zählen doch nix bei den Delegierten der LV - wäre ja was ganz Neues...

In anderthalb Wochen ist HV beim DAFV....

Biete Wette an:
Trotz fast 3 Jahren selbst von der Bundespolitik anerkannten Versagens des DAFV (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e3HU0fpReB4) wird die Mehrheit der abnickenden LV denen dafür noch mehr Kohle der in ihren Vereinen zahlenden, organisierten Angelfischer hinterherschmeissen und die Beitragserhöhung abnicken (nicht nur im LSFV-SH gibts nicht honigessende Wackeldackel..).....

Denn wenn man als LV schon bei der (Kon)Fusion versagt hat, man schon nicht in der Lage ist, ne vernünftige Satzung hinzukriegen, ordentliche Zielsetzungen zu definieren (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=293762) oder vernünftiges Personal einzustellen, dann kann man als LV doch wenigstens das Geld seiner Zahler nutzlos für den DAFV rauspulvern - und da auch gerne mehr als bisher.

Jemand dagegen wetten??


----------



## Nidderauer (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Warum nur stützen die meisten Landesverbände weiterhin den DAFV?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Gestern noch habe ich in einem Bericht zum VW-Skandal gehört, dass die Autolobby Dutzende Termine allein im Kanzleramt hatte, der verdacht besteht, dass sie Gesetze "mitgeschrieben" haben...
> Ist hier nicht das Thema(!) und natürlich ist die Automobilwirtschaft eine völlig andere Hausnu... nein, ein ganz anderer Planet als die Angelei, aber Politik & Gesetzgebung wird maßgeblich über Lobbyismus beeinflusst.



Da täuschst Du dich aber gewaltig, dass die Angelverbände da eine ganz andere Hausnummer wären. An der Spitze sitzt nicht umsonst eine Monsanto-Tante. 

Und die sitzt genau dort, weil sie dort sitzen muss. Damit weiterhin verhindert wird, dass mal auf aktuelle Schadstoffe im Gewässer untersucht wird. Stichwort Glyphosat, die Situation ist hier grundsätzlich nicht anders, als in Südamerika. Ihr wundert euch immer nur, wenn die Grünalgen absterben und die Brühe trüb wird. Oder wenn Blaualgen wachsen, weil die Grünalgen nicht mehr können. Giftig ist das mit Sicherheit, die Frage ist nur, obs die Algen sind oder das Wasser. 

So manchem von euch würde nicht nur der selbstgefangene Fisch im Halse stecken bleiben, würde da mal gründlicher untersucht, sondern auch das, was als Trinkwasser aus der Wasserleitung kommt.

Das ist bei den Imkern dasselbe. Da verhindern staatlich finanzierte Institute wirkungsvoll fast jegliche Bemühungen, die Spritzerei in der Landwirtschaft zu verringern. Dafür wird den doofen Imkern nach 30 Jahren immer noch erzählt, dass allein die Varroamilbe am Bienensterben schuld ist und damit der Imker, der den Parasiten nicht im Griff hat. 

Privatfinanzierte Untersuchungen sind teuer, da finden sich auch nur wenige geeignete Institutionen. Die Ursachenfindung lohnt sich bei ein paar verendeten Bienenvölkern daher nicht unbedingt. Bei einem Komplettverlust bzw. extremer Verseuchung eines Fischbestandes kann das aber anders ausschauen.

Grüße Sven


----------



## kati48268 (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Warum nur stützen die meisten Landesverbände weiterhin den DAFV?*

Auch wenn die Monsanto-Verbindungen mehr als "unglücklich" sind für eine Präsidentin eines Naturschutzverbandes, glaube ich nicht an "die große Verschwörung", sorry.
(Dafür wäre die Präsidentin samt DAFV auch zu dilettantisch.  )


----------



## Ossipeter (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Warum nur stützen die meisten Landesverbände weiterhin den DAFV?*

Danke Sven, das ist ein guter Hinweis! Welcher Verein lässt schon seine Angelgewässer mit teuren Untersuchungsmethoden prophylaktisch auf alle mögliche Schadstoffe (Da gibt es viele!!!!!) untersuchen, um dann seinen Mitgliedern mitteilen zu müssen: Tut mir leid aber da ist der Höchstwert (von was) überschritten.


----------



## Jose (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Warum nur stützen die meisten Landesverbände weiterhin den DAFV?*

weil die basis mehr an trullala und ihrer notdurft interessiert ist als an  schaixxx.

seit gestern 31 antworten hier, im analfixiertem thema 71 posts.

dat ist echt schaixxxe


----------



## HeinBlöd (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Warum nur stützen die meisten Landesverbände weiterhin den DAFV?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> (Dafür wäre die Präsidentin samt DAFV auch zu dilettantisch.  )



Kati; sieh es doch mal andersrum... 

Vielleicht sucht sich Monsanto ja speziell solche Leute aus |clown:


----------



## HeinBlöd (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Warum nur stützen die meisten Landesverbände weiterhin den DAFV?*



Jose schrieb:


> weil die basis mehr an trullala und ihrer notdurft interessiert ist als an schaixxx.
> 
> seit gestern 31 antworten hier, im analfixiertem thema 71 posts.
> 
> dat ist echt schaixxxe




Jose,

hättste geschrieben : Stuhlgang ist der Sex des Alters; wäre sofort Ruhe dort |muahah:


----------



## Jose (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Warum nur stützen die meisten Landesverbände weiterhin den DAFV?*

schreib du das doch.  aber sollen die sich austoben - nur hier wären die auch gerne mal gelesen


----------



## kati48268 (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Warum nur stützen die meisten Landesverbände weiterhin den DAFV?*

OT:



Jose schrieb:


> weil die basis mehr an ...


Ich kenn dieses Gefühl |rolleyes
Und der Thomas bestimmt noch viel mehr  und alle, die sehr aktiv im Politikbereich sind - ganz egal zu welcher "Richtung" sie gehören.

Es trösten die Gedanken: 
- die Leser, die sich informieren, sind wichtiger als die Schreiber.
Das müssten zwar auch eigentlich alle Board-User sein, besser noch alle Angler, 
- aber das Anglerboard hat mit Sicherheit mehr Angler für angelpolitische Themen (durch alle Bereiche) interessieren können, als sämtliche Anglermedien + sämtliche Verbände zusammen!
Und das ist nicht nur ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal, 
sondern auch ein Mega-Erfolg!


----------



## Darket (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Warum nur stützen die meisten Landesverbände weiterhin den DAFV?*

Ich werfe mich dafür mal als lebendes Beispiel selbst in den Raum, ich wollte eigentlich nur angeln und habe das Thema nur durch das Lesen im AB als ein wichtiges wahrgenommen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Warum nur stützen die meisten Landesverbände weiterhin den DAFV?*

Offtopic an:
Herbert, als politisierter 68er, nervts natürlich, wenn andere das nicht so wichtig nehmen (mich auch (manchmal))..

Aber das ist aber eben nur eines unserer Angebote...

Neben Angeln, Humor, (Fr)Essen, etc...

Information UND Unterhaltung..........

Das AB-Forum ist halt für alle da...

(und früher oder später kriegen wir sie eh alle auch hier im (bzw. ins) Politikforum ;-))))))))))



Darket schrieb:


> Ich werfe mich dafür mal als lebendes Beispiel selbst in den Raum, ich wollte eigentlich nur angeln und habe das Thema nur durch das Lesen im AB als ein wichtiges wahrgenommen.



DANKE.
Das spornt an, weiter zu machen - jeder Einzelne (Angler oder organisierte Angelfischer) , den wir zum sich informieren kriegen, ist wichtiger als jeder Funktionär;-)))

Offtopic aus



Und nun wieder zu Katis Atikel, dem eigentlichen Thema hier..........

Danke


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Warum nur stützen die meisten Landesverbände weiterhin den DAFV?*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Laut Forum ca. 2,5 Mio Angler. Ca. 1 Mio in unterschiedlichen Verbänden und Vereinen organisiert.
> Das wären dann 1,5 Mio denen eine Intersessenvertretung gleichgültig ist oder die nichts dafür zu tun bereit sind oder nichts dafür bezahlen wollen.



Na so einfach ist die Rechnung ja nun nicht.

Das sich eine Zahl X überhaupt nicht für Verbands- oder auch allgemeine Interessenpolitik interessiert,ist ja nicht neu.

Traurig aber leider wahr.Schau dir Wahlbeteiligungen an.[emoji21] 

Aber wieviele von den potentiell Interessierten ,sind denn überhaupt umfassend und objektiv über Verbandspolitik und den damit verbundenen Hinterhofmauscheleien überhaupt informiert ?

Im Prinzip ist die letzten 20(?) Jahre doch eine Verbandsseitige Deinformation abgelaufen,
welche nur mühsam durch Medien wie dem AB und der Beharrlichkeit der hiesigen "Terrier"(gell Thomas[emoji6] ) abgearbeitet werden kann.

Oder wo noch,gab und gibt es die bereits zu VDSF Zeiten erschaffenen Geister,Probleme und Tricksereien zu "bestaunen"?

Etwa auf der offiziellen BV Verbandsseite?[emoji28] 

Casting,Ehrungen,Kormoran,Wasserkraft,Fisch des Jahres,Fusion alles tutti.

Ende der Veröffentlichungs-würdigen Themen.Da kann ich ja gleich in Altexemplaren der
"Neues Deutschland" blättern.

Verbandsseite LV?

Da benehmen sich einige immer noch wie Gutsherren oder Landvögte im Mittelalter.

Gibt da zwar krit.Ausnahmen aber lies mal als Negativbeispiel im SH Forum die Meinung der Offiziellen zu Zündstoffthemen.

Blinker,AFZ Fischwaid?[emoji28] 

Gezielte Verblödung durch und durch war das.Und ist es immer noch.Von offizieller Seite kommt an wirklich wichtigen Themen wenig bis nix!

Da wird überwiegend an Potemkinschen Verbandsdörfern und Scheinfassaden festgehalten.

Aber es bröckelt gottlob.

Das tatsächliche Ausmass der ganzen peinlichen Chose,kam doch erst die letzten Jahre Stück für Stück durchs böse Internetz und gew.Foren ans Licht!

Also wie sollen sich Angler eine umfassende Meinung bilden,Veränderungen anstreben,wenn von Verbänden nur das veröffentlicht wird,was genehm ist?

Machterhaltspolitik wie anno 1300 

Halt du (BV)sie dumm,ich (LV) halte sie(die organisierten Angler) arm.

Und die ketzerische Aufklärermeute am besten auf den Scheiterhaufen.

Das es objektiv betrachtet(vom rechnen mal ganz zu schweigen) auch ohne diesen jetzigen BV ginge,scheint vielen LV echt am Axxxx vorbeizugehen..stimmt,ist ja nicht ihre Kohle die da verbrannt wird.Und auch da..Umfassende Information darüber, was denn überhaupt mit Anglers Kohle passiert Fehlanzeige.

Wie sagte mir mal ein hiesiger LV Vertreter..müssen Vereine und Angler alles wissen?

Tolle Basis für dringend nötige Veränderungen.


----------

